

SETI astronomers tell US Congress 'there's alien life out there' - givan
http://www.independent.co.uk/news/science/seti-astronomers-tell-us-congress-theres-alien-life-out-there-9419702.html

======
Tepix
I agree with them. Mankind spends an insane amount of money for useless
endeavours, the search for extraterrestial life could turn out to be one of
the most important projects for mankind and deserves more attention and funds.

